# Maverick or Mossberg



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm getting a 12 ga. for the house...Got a 20 now under the wifes' side of the bed...The mavericks here are going for around $185 -$200 right now...I'm seeing the mossy 500's for around $300...I'm getting one w/ the 18" barrel..I was told that the difference between the two is minimal,and they are pretty much the sam gun...I was also told that the maverick is lighter,and doesn't handle the recoil as well as the 500...I looked up the specs,and see they are both the same weight...Am I missing something here? I know the maverick is Mossys' low end...I've heard all good reviews about them otherwise...Any info greatly appreciated..


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mossberg!!!*

...have a Mossberg 500C in 20 ga...youth model...fits everyone in the house and easy to maneuver...6 shot...worth the 150 I paid for it!!! Have handled Mavericks...much prefer the 500s...hear great things about their 590s but haven't handled them...
...here, the used racks are full of Remington 870 for 200 and under...Mossbergs 150 and up...found a Winch 1300 8-shot---$400...I paid $225 for an almost new one last year...their going out of business jacked the prices up...but I found a clean 1200 for 225 recently...I'd shop the pawnshops before I'd buy new...


----------

